
Swift code will run on Google's Fuchsia OS - aplummer
https://www.theverge.com/google/2017/11/20/16681556/apple-swift-language-google-fuchsia-os-open-source#comments
======
wahern
Oh, the horror!

    
    
      import SwiftPrivateLibcExtras
      #if os(OSX) || os(iOS)
      import Darwin
     -#elseif os(Linux) || os(FreeBSD) || os(PS4) || os(Android) || os(Cygwin) || os(Haiku)
     +#elseif os(Linux) || os(FreeBSD) || os(PS4) || os(Android) || os(Cygwin) || os(Fuchsia) || os(Haiku)
      import Glibc
      #endif
    

(NOTE: Not the macros, but the apparent decision of early Swift developers to
divide the world into two camps: OS X and Linux. Moreover, glibc is conflated
with Linux. Worse, glibc is the de facto portability layer. I want to cry....)

~~~
waddlesplash
Well ... Haiku isn't _exactly_ glibc. Our math and IO portions are indeed
glibc at least in large part (although a very old version...) but there is
also a large chunk (locale, wchar_t, etc.) which we have our own version of.

